# Important notice for users of Ad-Aware 6 all versions!



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Adaware 6 support ending 

Important notice for users of Ad-Aware 6 all versions!
Please upgrade to Ad-Aware SE. We are now discontinuing reference file and product support for Ad-Aware 6 and urge users to upgrade their existing copies to the new Ad-Aware SE. We continued support of the older version of Ad-Aware to allow users time to upgrade while still enjoying the protection they have come to expect from our software... 

website: http://www.lavasoft.de


----------

